# SOLD: Alternanthera, M tuberculatum, P stellatus, Needle Leaf Java, Hygro Ceylon $15



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*SOLD*

*FS: Alternanthera, Myriophyllum tuberculatum, P stellatus, Needle Leaf Java, Hygro Ceylon $15*
I have another plant package available as I trimmed my 29 gallon tank tonight.

The plant package includes:

1 bushy stem Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia'
10 stems Pogostemon stellatus
2 stems Hygrophyla polysperma 'Ceylon'
5 small stems Myriophyllum tuberculatum
20 or so mini plantlets of Needleleaf Java Fern
Mini portion of Flame Moss or Singapore Moss

*1 bushy stem Alternanthera reineckii 'roseafolia'*










*10 stems Pogostemon stellatus*



















*2 stems Hygrophyla polysperma 'Ceylon'*










*5 small stems Myriophyllum tuberculatum*










*20 or so mini plantlets of Needleleaf Java Fern*










*Full shot with 11" scissors for scale*










*Bucket Shot*










*Moss not shown*

*PM me if interested
For P/U near Broadway/Commercial
BYOB (Bring Your Own Bucket/Bag)*

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Currently in a bucket and good to go.

*NOW $15/OBO*


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pm'd....thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This package is Sold !

Mods, Please close thread.

Stuart


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed,,,,,,


----------

